# My Apologies



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

to all I annoyed or offended.

Please feel free to lock this thread and delete my account.

Sorry,

Dave


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

In all honesty, you prolly just need to grow a little thicker skin. When posting online, you've got to realize that you pretty much open yourself to comments to your posts and that we're not going to all agree on everything. That, and this is a model forum, where we're expected to enjoy our hobby. 

When something starts getting me frustrated, I step back and end up doing something else until I've cooled off. Most of the time this used to happen, I realized that I was being overly sensitive. After a while, my skin thickened up and I rarely get truly worked up anymore. 

So, come on back and enjoy the hobby after you grow a thicker skin and have cooled off. Build some models and share the pics! Most of us will still be here when you get back.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

_I'll _be here!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not going anywhere, brother...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I tis so easy to have a simple observation or comment get out of hand- I have been there too often myself. I have added an extra step to posting which I try to follow as best I can- before hitting the 'Submit Reply' button I reread my text and consider.
90% of the time I just cancel and move on without saying anything.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Please don't leave, but please do read this,
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/07/jobs/07pre.html?_r=0
I read a similar article years ago and think about it often when reading "the boards". Misunderstanding is COMMON when communicating through a computer, try not to take it personally, and DON'T let it affect the hobby you love.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Misunderstanding is COMMON when communicating through a computer, try not to take it personally, and DON'T let it affect the hobby you love.


Even when it's obvious someone is, I still make myself re-read something several times now if I feel as if someone is jumping on me about something. If I'm not sure, I give them the benefit of a doubt and respond as if they don't mean anything personal or ugly by their remarks. 

If they are being jerks, the best response is no response or respond with a kind remark, apology for misunderstanding, etc. even if not my fault. When it comes down to it, why does it matter who's on top in an internet conflict anyway?

I've left a few forums in the past when people were continually arrogant and demeaning and there was never any real moderation concerning their remarks. They weren't worth the trouble being nice to so I left.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

There is little trouble here from what I have seen.

I have witnessed a site that was once an active and friendly place turned into a war zone all because of a couple of bad apples, the sites owner was contacted and made aware of the problem(s) but he decided to back the trouble makers and do nothing. Within a couple weeks the site was nearly empty and still is to this day, most everybody there including me moved on to other sites and have not been back since. Funny thing is even the trolls don't post there anymore...the sites owner made a poor choice in who to back.
So far I have not seen anything nearly as bad here as what I went through at that other place and hope it stays that way.


Agentsmith


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

This is nothing. You should've been here for "The 
Day David Merriman Got Banned."


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

One of the most important parts of the communication is prosody. 

Depending on the tone of voice, the use of facial muscles and body gestures, the semantics of a sentence can have a meaning opposite to their literal interpretation. 

This is very much needed in communication oline. I think that's why they invented emoticons. 

Let use them a little more. :wave:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

seaQuest said:


> This is nothing. You should've been here for "The
> Day David Merriman Got Banned."


 
I remember THAT day. They're still finding shrapnel embedded in the concrete!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Seaview said:


> I remember THAT day. They're still finding shrapnel embedded in the concrete!


Over Macho Grande...


----------



## crikerat (Oct 30, 2009)

RSN said:


> Over Macho Grande...


I'll never be over Macho Grande.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

seaQuest said:


> This is nothing. You should've been here for "The
> Day David Merriman Got Banned."


I'm glad I missed that one!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I missed that day but I can imagine what it looked like. 
There were some times Dave appeared to just want to wad up people's knickers. Then again, there were many times he DID deserve whatever he got from people.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

But he sure did great work.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Anything and everything I ever saw by him made my jaw drop.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"And they used Bon Ami!" :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Seaview said:


> "And they used Bon Ami!" :freak:


----------

